# Connecticut SA Therapy Group



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

Our New Haven group is looking to start up again within the next month or two. If there's anyone from this area looking for such a group, here's some information:

The group uses Dr. Richards "Overcoming Social Anxiety Step-By-Step" program. More info on that at this website: http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org

You can reply to this post or PM me with specific questions, or check out the following website for information on the group and the woman who organizes it: www.SupportForSocialAnxiety.org


----------

